# Need advice CNC End mills Vs. router bits



## SubmarineGuy (Nov 4, 2014)

I ended up purchasing an XZero Raptor 2 x 3 CNC machine with the MX3660 and the 281oz motors. I also purchased the Hitachi M12VC router to mount to it. My next step is to get some bits to use so that I can start cutting. My problem now is trying to figure out which bits I will need in order to start doing some work. I have attached a couple of pictures that show what kinds of things I will be cutting in the wood. I realize that I will be needing some small bits, but my router only came with 1/2" and 1/4" collets. Does anyone know if Hitachi or anyone else makes 1/8" collets that would fit my router, or any other solution to use the smaller shank bits. Also, what bits should I get. I want to be able to carve things as well as engraving letters and such into wood and acrylic. I am pretty sure I will be needing a v-bit, but what size, angle (90, 60, etc) and so forth. What other bits would I be needing. I read on a few forum post that many people use regular router bits. The theory is sound that if a router works well with people pushing it, why wouldn't it work with a machine pushing it. I understand that bits with the bearing mount would not work, but other than that, would router bits work just as well as CNC End mills. I look forward to the reponses. Thanks in advance for your help, Stacey


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

For the 3d cutting you will need a 1/16 or 1/8 tappered ball nose like these

https://www.centuriontools.com/rout...de-wood-router-bits.html?pcn=Ballnose&pid=801


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

You are on the same path I am, I just purchased my cnc router and have a bunch of decent router bits including some spiral upcuts 1/4" inch, however like you I will be doing fine detail from retiring military and what not and need the fine detail. I found on Amazon and found these Freud bits with very high reviews. they have both a 1/8" and a 3/32" inch. 

Freud 03-120 1/8-Inch Diameter by 5/8-Inch Single Flute Straight Router Bit with 1/4-Inch Shank - - Amazon.com

I am heading down to Woodcraft and Rockler to see what they have as well....Enjoy your hobby and don't hesitate to give me a shout if you need any help, we may be able help each other out 

Bryan


----------



## ve3sqb (Nov 7, 2014)

I do fine detail cutting like that using a 1/4 ball nose for roughing and a 30 degree 1/8 carbide engraving bit with a .032 flat bottom for finishing. Since these are end mills and not router bits, you have to slow the feed down a bit but it's worth it. I'm not a cheap Scots but I am frugal! I can get 5 to 10 cutters for the price of a good router bit. Check out Dhgate (chinese distribution site) for cutters. I have right down to 1mm cutters from there.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Bryan Rocker said:


> You are on the same path I am, I just purchased my cnc router and have a bunch of decent router bits including some spiral upcuts 1/4" inch, however like you I will be doing fine detail from retiring military and what not and need the fine detail. I found on Amazon and found these Freud bits with very high reviews. they have both a 1/8" and a 3/32" inch.
> 
> Freud 03-120 1/8-Inch Diameter by 5/8-Inch Single Flute Straight Router Bit with 1/4-Inch Shank - - Amazon.com
> 
> ...


Those bits are for laminate splitting for the detail you need a ball nose. A tappered bit will give better results


----------



## SubmarineGuy (Nov 4, 2014)

I think I just had an epiphany. Can I do this type of 3D carving with VCarve Pro, or will I need to get another program?


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

If you buy the models from vector 3d they have a free software that you can use


----------



## SubmarineGuy (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't know what you mean. What models are you talking about and I am not familiar with Vector 3D?


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

SubmarineGuy said:


> I think I just had an epiphany. Can I do this type of 3D carving with VCarve Pro, or will I need to get another program?


To do 3D carvings you will need to use either Vectric Aspire or Cut3D. VCarve pro doesn't have 3D built in. 

You can buy pre made 3D artwork from Vector Art 3D, Inc. - Dimensional Clip Art for CNC Routing and Engraving. These premade scenes can be machined using VCarve Pro and a special app from Vectorarts3D call 3D machinist.

Cut3D only works with 3D files you generate in some other software like Rhino3D or Solidworks.You import the 3D file and then Cut3D generates the tool paths and cut files. 

I explained a whole bunch of this in a blog post at CNC SIGN PROJECTS - CNC DESIGN SOFTWARE -

Hope this helps.

Bill


----------

